# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Hersteloperatie sterilisatie man

## hooiberg

Hallo,

Ruim 2,5 jaar geleden ben ik (man) gesteriliseerd. Maar nu ben ik (en mijn vrouw  :Smile:  ) op zoek naar een goede uroloog voor een hersteloperatie.
We hebben het uitgebreid over de voor- en tegens gehad, maar willen het graag proberen.
Nu begrijp ik (vanuit berichten op internet) dat de mate van succes van een dergelijke hersteloperatie grotendeels afhankelijk is van de kwaliteiten van de betreffende uroloog (microchirurg). 
Nu zijn we dus op zoek naar een hele goede.... is er iemand hier die me daarbij kan helpen? Ervaringen en tips zijn meer dan welkom!


groeten,
Peet

----------


## Gerard2

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem. 
Door traumatische ervaringen heeft mijn vrouw al 3 jaar geen zin meer in sex.
Ik heb inmiddels een vriendin en ben met het proces bezig mijn vrouw te verlaten. Dit heeft echter niets met het gebrek aan sex te maken maar is wel een factor die meespeelt. Als mijn nieuwe vriendin kinderen wil (heeft ze nog in overweging) is een hersteloperatie noodzakelijk.
Elke tip is welkom. 
Ik begreep ook dat de vruchtbaarheid mogelijk minder is na de hesteloperatie dan voor de oorspronkelijk ingreep is daar iets over bekend?

----------


## brabander07

De kans op herstel is mede afhankelijk van jou leeftijd en hoelang het geleden is dat jij de sterilisatie hebt laten uitvoeren.
Het is niet afhankelijk van ,,'n goede uroloog"
Na de herstel operatie word je in het lab onderzocht of je weer vruchtbaar bent .
De sterilisatie duurt meestal 15-20 minuten, maar de hersteloperatie duurt veel langer.
Toen ik het in 1997 liet doen werd het nog door het ziekenfonds vergoed, nu is dat volgens mij niet meer mogelijk.

----------

